# Effectivly hunting coyotes?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what the best times, ways, and most success you've had while trying to hunt them. I haven't hunted coyotes often but would like to give it a try, what tips does anyone have?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont have any tips 1-I but I sure like the idea of you keeping those yotes down in your area. Kill some fox, *****, and skunks for me too!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You know if I wasn't so paranoid of shooting at night I could have had a skunk last night. I've seen lots of them this year and more raccoons than I ever have to, I use live traps with honey to get the raccoons usually, but I don't put them out often because I don't want to get a skunk and have to deal with that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would go buy me a blind that looks like a guard shack. That should attract a ton.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Calling has been the method I have used the most over the years.


----------

